# Central Heating upstair rads not heating



## fred123456 (11 Nov 2010)

Hi,

I have a 3 storey house with 5 bedrooms, 1st and second floor heating froms rads is perfect, on the third floor the rads do not heat up, i turned the gas up fully and rads heated slightly while the rest of the house was piping hot.  I think maybe the system needs to be regulated.
I was going to bleed the rads and see if this solved the problem, what does anyone think.

Then i thought maybe system was not strong enough for all rads, however my neighbour does not have this problem, her rads on her third floor are working perfect.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Kind Regards
Fred.


----------



## villa 1 (11 Nov 2010)

If your system is a sealed/pressurised type it may need to topped up/filled from your incoming main.
If your system is an open type then the feed and expansion cistern in the attic may have to be checked to see if there is water in it.
If your upstairs radiators are controlled by their own zone valve this may have to be checked to see if it working properly.
Note: This work should be undertaken by a qualified plumber. This not work for a handyman as the system needs to be charged at the correct standing pressure.


----------



## Ceist Beag (11 Nov 2010)

If it were me I'd bleed them before contacting any plumber!


----------



## Hillsalt (11 Nov 2010)

I had this problem THIS WEEK.

Before I answer, I don't know anything about plumbing. I called the plumber who in turn called a spark. I have a switch which I rarely use which allow me to have heave heat on downstairs only and off upstairs and vice versa. In a nutshell, it was broken. It cost me €60 to get fixed from a mate who is a plumber of which €20 went to the spark who had to do 5 minutes work.

It was something to do with a valve, if that helps.


----------



## Blake (13 Nov 2010)

Just a small tip to get an idea of the problem. Turn off all Rads on Ground and first floor. See if the rads on top floor heat up. Then take it from there. 
i.e. It will show if there is a problem with pipes blocked etc. 

Let us know the outcome of that test and we can work from there. 

Blake


----------



## fred123456 (23 Nov 2010)

*re: central heating upstairs*

Hi,

sorry i was away in Germany for work for a while their, anyway tested this just in the last hour, turned all rads off except top floor.

Results:  Lots of noise like water trying to fill the rad then after about 5 minutes no noise and radiator only heat up about 1/4 way top part cold and bottom part warm.

In one room i have a cuppy door and in their i can see the pipes for the rads, their warm.

not sure what to do next, should i clear the rads of air if this blocking the heating, drain some water out.

any ideas, or is it just blocked and not letting enough water through.

Kind Regards
Fred.


----------



## SparkRite (23 Nov 2010)

fred123456 said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry i was away in Germany for work for a while their, anyway tested this just in the last hour, turned all rads off except top floor.
> 
> ...



Sounds like air in system, bleed the rads and see how they are then.

Don't forget to top up system if it is a sealed system.


----------

